# How quickly women move on...



## edh (Aug 27, 2010)

My wife asked me to move out 5 weeks ago...this after 2 years of pure menopause hell...she's been all over the board with prescip meds and nothing seems to work...

Screaming when we're restaurants, etc...for too long a time...no intimacy, etc...

Talked with her yesterday and said she has no need for couples therapy...still trying to find out what she wants to do with her life...she implied she's sleeping with a new guy...

Fortunately our 4 sons between us are all in their 20s...so 

Our 15th anniversary would have been next month...this is the second marriage for both...

Trying to schedule mediation...want to get things moving asap...sadness is long gone, but reality is a bit hard to swallow...I would not want a relationship right now for all the tea in China...

Thanks for any comments...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear.

Have seen it suggested many times around here that when a woman asks for separation, it means she's already moved on. Don't think its always true.

Are you wanting to work on it?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry you are going through this. I could say "How quickly men move on.....". My estrange husband had a steady stream of women BEFORE he move out. He has had a steady stream after wards too. Regardless of the gender, there are just some cold-heart, selfish people in this world. It's just unfortunate that some of us opened our hearts to them. Hope tomorrow will be a brighter day for you.


----------

